
Amazon Wants Patent for Paying with a Selfie Photo - cpeterso
http://recode.net/2016/03/14/amazon-wants-the-patent-for-pay-by-selfie/
======
gnicholas
When I first saw the title, I thought the idea was to let someone have
something for free, on the condition that they post a selfie of them using the
thing they have just purchased.

